# Can someone ID this snail?



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

I found 3 of these guys in my 36gallon a few weeks ago. They were tiny when I removed them, and i have had them in a tupperware container until today. I put the three of them into my 88 gallon to help kickstart the cycle, but I also have a few plants in the tank as well. I am not sure what type of snail they are, but I probably should so I can make sure they dont eat everything 

Thanks in Advance,
-Brian


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

physa snail (pond snail)


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

susankat said:


> physa snail (pond snail)


Right family name but actually a bladder snail. ;oP


----------



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

Thanks guys. Do I have to worry about these snails eating my plants?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

They will eat dead and dying part of plants but I have never seen them go after a healthy plant.


----------

